# Yeast and dehydration.



## ketsyg (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi!

I have a baby cockatiel 13 days old. I pulled it away from the nest because parents were not giving him food or warming him. He have a bad yeast infection which I'm using Nystatin to treat it. This is the second day of treatment. He is dehydrated and have lost weight. I think the yeast have blocked his crop cause it slow down. Also he have a clear liquid coming up from the crop and his crop gets full of air not much but enough to take space in it. How do I treat him now? Also I read about epsom salts in birds but I don't know if its safe to use in cockatiels. 

Thank you, any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi, I'm afraid I don't have any experience with baby cockatiels but this thread might have some info to help. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27514 I hope your baby will be okay.


----------



## ketsyg (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you, unfortunately the baby cockatiel died the yeast infection was suffocating him. Thanks for the information since I have another healthy couple that may reproduce soon.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that the baby didn't make it.


----------

